# Shipyard in Australia



## LucaDesign (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to move in Australia in September, i'm a designer skilled in 3D\2D cad, and design in general.

I have 9 years of work experience in various Shipyard technical dept and I was hoping to find a similar work in Australia.

I am just wondering if there is an area with some Shipyard, so i can aim better my search. 


Thanks for your consideration

Luca


----------

